# Chaddeston Culvert Derby



## fezzyben (Jun 14, 2009)

After an afternoon of fail trying to find new culverts Ashless, Thompski and I decided to take a look at Chaddeston culvert as I hadn't been there before.
Its between 4 and 500metres long and is half box section and half corrugated steel.
It runs the chaddeston brook under housing and the a52 into the river Derwent at pride park.
Here be the pics.






Myself,Ashless and Thompski at the outfall





The box section woth a handy raised bit to walk on





Thats ASDA price!





Halfway along is a manhole shaft





And finallt thompski being a pic whore


----------



## smileysal (Jun 14, 2009)

lol at Thompski doing the 'Mendo Brap' lol.

Excellent pics Ben, I loved this place when we did it early last year. Did you have any of the kids who live nearby in those houses saying "oooooooooooooooh it's scary in there, don't go in" etc?

It's a great place to be when the weather is hot. 

Excellent work guys, 

 Sal


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 14, 2009)

You two, (you and thompski), are wearing the same outfit. I hate it when you get all dressed up and...


----------



## smileysal (Jun 14, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> You two, (you and thompski), are wearing the same outfit. I hate it when you get all dressed up and...



lol, good job I wasn't there too then, as my waders are green camo lmao.


----------



## james.s (Jun 14, 2009)

It's a nice culvert 
You nicked my idea for lighting the manhole access  if you are ever planning on going again, I'd be happy to come


----------



## fezzyben (Jun 14, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> You two, (you and thompski), are wearing the same outfit. I hate it when you get all dressed up and...



LOL i didnt have to buy mine thou I was given them by a previous emploer


----------



## thompski (Jun 14, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> I hate it when you get all dressed up and...



Pfft your just jealous. £5 DPM's are the way to go!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 14, 2009)

james.s said:


> if you are ever planning on going again, I'd be happy to come


Same here  nice photo's, btw!


----------



## johno23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad to see you lot are keeping up the good workDont know about local kids saying its scary,it was them that forced us to use it for cover last time as we had to sit out an "air raid" of incoming bricks,the little swines

Good pics as usual,great weather for it


----------



## james.s (Jun 15, 2009)

Jimba said:


> Same here  nice photo's, btw!



If you are planning on going tell me Jimba, I've been a few times now, it's a nice relaxed culvert, especially for purposes of great photography


----------



## VforVendetta (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice little explore there well done lads!


----------

